# Purchase bulk vinyl heat transfers



## Bushwacker (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey.

New guy here. I have had a t-shirt vending busness for a while & my logos are heat pressed vinyl. Dont know much about the products etc but thats about to change. I am tired of excuses promises missed deadlines and crappy work. I was doing this as a part time thing but since my other business tanked in this economy I cant see paying a printer to do the work I should be doing myself. 

I am looking for a supplier for bulk vinyl cut of my logo's. I use mainly black white and 4- flourecent colors. Any ideas who may do this is appreciated. I am in West Palm Florida.

BTW I have all the screen print equipment necesaary to do this in the future as soon as I learn how to use it. Meanwhile anyone local wishing to help set up & use it in exchange for doing some of my work let me know.Maye can work something out.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Why not just buy your own plotter?.....Sounds like it would be paid for quickly....


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, you are 100% correct, however Im in the middle of building a 42' vending trailer, just bought another t-shirt brand Im trying to incorporate into mine. Setting up a small event trailer. Learning to screen print on the equipment which came with the company,I have no clue how to use,being on the road,ordering,etc.......I m just one man. I also spend large amounts on embroidery, that equipment s on the list, just need to get by till that happens.
Thanks.


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 5, 2012)

PS still dont even have website.....


----------



## gorilladiver (Oct 25, 2011)

If you are doing multiple copies of the same designs having plastisol heat transfers made is another option.


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 5, 2012)

Im working with Dowling graphics now, great folks. Just having concerns about the flourecent colors that I use loosing that glossy look with the plastisol transfer that I get with vinyl.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You can look at Stahls but their prices will probably convince you to buy your own cutter.....As mentioned, if your quantities per logo are high enough plastisol transfers are an option...... Heat Transfers | F&M Expressions | Custom Heat Transfers is a good source.....


----------

